# Raffle #4 - Flojet Electric Water Pump



## Noxx (Nov 1, 2016)

_Again, this useful pump is for grabs!_

So, what we have here is a used Flojet Electric Water Pump

Model: 2100-032-115
115V 50/60Hz
1 GPM
60 PSI max
Self-Priming
Retails for *$230* :shock: 

http://www.pumpagents.com/FlojetPumps/02100-032-115.html

It works great and you'll find many uses in the lab for a nice little pump like this one.







**Raffle for silver and gold members only!**

_****If you are not a silver or gold member yet, please visit this link for the full incentives description:*_
http://goldrefiningforum.com/membership.html


----------



## UncleBenBen (Nov 1, 2016)

Sign me up boss!!


----------



## Refining Rick (Nov 2, 2016)

Put me in for a win.


----------



## kurtak (Nov 3, 2016)

So how does this raffle thing work ?

I know its for gold & silver members only - but - after search for info on how to be entered I am not finding any real info ?

Kurt


----------



## UncleBenBen (Nov 3, 2016)

kurtak said:


> So how does this raffle thing work ?
> 
> I know its for gold & silver members only - but - after search for info on how to be entered I am not finding any real info ?
> 
> Kurt



Kurt, you kind of did just enter the raffle! Just post to this thread that you want to be entered, and Noxx will put your name in the hat at the end of the month.

Ben


----------



## Tndavid (Nov 3, 2016)

kurtak said:


> So how does this raffle thing work ?
> 
> I know its for gold & silver members only - but - after search for info on how to be entered I am not finding any real info ?
> 
> Kurt


If I'm not mistaken Kurt you just post on this thread for an entry submission to the raffle. I did see the rules somewhere tho.


----------



## Noxx (Nov 3, 2016)

UncleBenBen said:


> Kurt, you kind of did just enter the raffle! Just post to this thread that you want to be entered, and Noxx will put your name in the hat at the end of the month.
> 
> Ben



That is correct


----------



## Darthratt (Nov 4, 2016)

If like to enter, please. Thanks!


----------



## etack (Nov 14, 2016)

enter me!

Eric


----------



## christian hover (Nov 14, 2016)

It said I am and I quote, "the lucky winner." I'm a little confused here! :shock:


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 14, 2016)

christian hover said:


> It said I am and I quote, "the lucky winner." I'm a little confused here! :shock:


Unless you are TNDavid you are not the winner.

This is a raffle for paying members.

Göran


----------



## everydayisalesson (Nov 14, 2016)

Put me in please and thank you.

Mike


----------



## Shaul (Nov 29, 2016)

Only question for me is: How versatile would it still be if I have to run it with a transformer ( I'm on 220v) ?


----------



## Noxx (Dec 1, 2016)

So little participation this month :shock: 

Congratulations to the lucky winner : *kurtak* !!


----------

